# The Forums Response



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


No problem here. I think your fingers just need a break!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


No problem here. I think your fingers just need a break!!
[/quote]

Same here no problem with speed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


No problem here. I think your fingers just need a break!!
[/quote]

fingers don't need a break...looking for another 100 post day.

...but the forum is about 50% as responive as normal (from my end)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I warned you guys before... The internet would never be the same after tonight!

Um... Can anybody tell me why three big black Suburbans just pulled up in front of my house?








I'd ask them what they want, but that helicopter over head is making way too much noise!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not slow here yet.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hes slowing down and blaming it on the server....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I warned you guys before... The internet would never be the same after tonight!
> 
> Um... Can anybody tell me why three big black Suburbans just pulled up in front of my house?
> 
> ...


That's what you get for messing with Al Gore's internet


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I warned you guys before... The internet would never be the same after tonight!
> 
> Um... Can anybody tell me why three big black Suburbans just pulled up in front of my house?
> 
> ...


sure they are not hearses?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I warned you guys before... The internet would never be the same after tonight!
> 
> Um... Can anybody tell me why three big black Suburbans just pulled up in front of my house?
> 
> ...


If they start to hold up a pen with a flashing light at the tip...LOOK away.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I warned you guys before... The internet would never be the same after tonight!
> 
> Um... Can anybody tell me why three big black Suburbans just pulled up in front of my house?
> 
> ...


"Mr PDX_Doug, come outside with your hands up"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I warned you guys before... The internet would never be the same after tonight!
> 
> Um... Can anybody tell me why three big black Suburbans just pulled up in front of my house?
> 
> ...


sure they are not hearses?
[/quote]
No... And frankly it's a little dark out for sunglasses if you ask me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> sure they are not hearses?


LOL...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Hes slowing down and blaming it on the server....


He who?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hes slowing down and blaming it on the server....


He who?
[/quote]
the geek.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Hes slowing down and blaming it on the server....


He who?
[/quote]
the geek.








[/quote]

Hey Doug....Sayonara is talking to you.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like Oregon is under a mud slide. What the heck is going on over there?
You guys trying to steal the limelight away from the big ice storm or something?
Maybe you want in on some of California's constant disasters...

Well, when you get done cleaning mud out of your shoes...come on over here with a snow shovel and help me clean up after this blizzard that's decendiing upon us....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wha'd I miss huh?? wha'd I miss???????

Geez, I don't post for a month and see what happens??









I did however send a pm a couple of minutes ago and got a strange error message


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Wha'd I miss huh?? wha'd I miss???????
> 
> Geez, I don't post for a month and see what happens??
> 
> ...


Where did you go for month?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wha'd I miss huh?? wha'd I miss???????
> 
> Geez, I don't post for a month and see what happens??
> 
> ...


Where did you go for month?
[/quote]
No place really...no excuses, just kinda been busy with ds's school, I'm also back to working evenings at Starbucks, doing some online Christmas shopping at night when I should have been here...

I'm sorry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Wha'd I miss huh?? wha'd I miss???????
> 
> Geez, I don't post for a month and see what happens??
> 
> ...


Where did you go for month?
[/quote]
No place really...no excuses, just kinda been busy with ds's school, I'm also back to working evenings at Starbucks, doing some online Christmas shopping at night when I should have been here...

I'm sorry








[/quote]

Hey...we all have things to do. I go MIA for a month or two at a time.

Welcome back.









...btw when will my free Starbucks coffee arrive?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


Sorry but my computer has a hard time keeping up with the internet. I should update it, its a Northgate 286 16 clone of an IBM. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


Sorry but my computer has a hard time keeping up with the internet. I should update it, its a Northgate 286 16 clone of an IBM. James
[/quote]

That's plently fast enough....guessing you have a sweet 9600 baud modem as well. You're living the sweet life.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Things slow for everyone else tonight? I think our Internet Rally is slowing the forums server down a bit.


Sorry but my computer has a hard time keeping up with the internet. I should update it, its a Northgate 286 16 clone of an IBM. James
[/quote]

That's plently fast enough....guessing you have a sweet 9600 baud modem as well. You're living the sweet life.








[/quote]
Sorry no dial-up, only rr cable. James


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wha'd I miss huh?? wha'd I miss???????
> 
> Geez, I don't post for a month and see what happens??
> 
> ...


Where did you go for month?
[/quote]

I think she went to her little special happy place.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Wha'd I miss huh?? wha'd I miss???????
> 
> Geez, I don't post for a month and see what happens??
> 
> ...


Where did you go for month?
[/quote]

I think she went to her little special happy place.








[/quote]

Back to work at Starbucks isn't much of a "Happy Place" if you're the one working there....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh the memories. I remember buying my first 486 DX2 Packard Bell computer in 1992. It was $1500, and I had a 2400 baud connection to America Online...in it's infancy. I didn't even know anyone else with a home computer back then. There was no SPAM nor viruses. Heck, getting one email per day was heaven! Remember those games on MS-DOS?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ahhhh the memories. I remember buying my first 486 DX2 Packard Bell computer in 1992. It was $1500, and I had a 2400 baud connection to America Online...in it's infancy. I didn't even know anyone else with a home computer back then. There was no SPAM nor viruses. Heck, getting one email per day was heaven! Remember those games on MS-DOS?


I still have some of those games on a 5.25 in floppy....but I don't have a floppy drive to read them....Dooh!!


----------

